# Alpha 3 And Words With Friends



## jdaman5518 (Nov 24, 2011)

Does anyone have this working? The second I launch the app it FCs. So I wondered if there was a workaround


----------



## ericdabbs (Aug 25, 2011)

What version are you running? I am using version 4.5.4 and it boots up fine for me.


----------



## chicle (Aug 29, 2011)

Use this version ⇡ and don't update. I imagine a fix will be coming soon.

You won't be able to see the bottom line unless you zoom in and swipe down to it.

This is not my fix/workaround, I read about it in another post.


----------



## musicmonster (Oct 21, 2011)

Anyone have a link to the apk of the version that works?


----------



## chicle (Aug 29, 2011)

musicmonster said:


> Anyone have a link to the apk of the version that works?


The link I found is on another forum, I think Cyanogen. I'll look for it and post it after we eat, if you don't find it first.


----------



## musicmonster (Oct 21, 2011)

...found it, thanks. Hope everybody has a great Turkey Day.


----------



## mastamind518 (Nov 8, 2011)

here's a link if anyone still needs it


```
hXXp://www.apktop.com/words-with-friends-4-54-ad-free.html
```
could not find it at cyanogenmod forum for some reason so used google


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks for letting me know I was wondering why the latest version of this game would not load


----------



## thumper300zx (Oct 27, 2011)

mastamind518 said:


> here's a link if anyone still needs it
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Thanks. As always, an answer for a touchpad issue resolved with help through incredible community. WWf working great on HP to now (minus bottom row)


----------

